# [solved] Some hard drives not detected during install

## Zolcos

I have 10 internal storage devices: 2 SSDs connected to normal SATA ports and 8 HDDs connected to SAS ports. But when I list block devices or do "fdisk -l" I only see /dev/sd* devices A through G. /dev/sdg is the USB stick I am booting the gentoo minimal install from, so only 6 internal drives are being recognized. Upon closer inspection based on capacity, it is recognizing the two SSDs and 4 of the HDDs. There are 4 'missing' HDDs.

I ran dmesg and sure enough, it recognizes the SSDs first, then 4 of the HDDs, and that is the end of the storage section, then it goes into usb devices and such:

```
Linux version 3.4.9-gentoo (root@skimmer) (gcc version 4.5.4 (Gentoo 4.5.4 p1.0, pie-0.4.7) ) #1 SMP Sat Oct 13 18:35:21 UTC 2012

Command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot slowusb initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo defaultOptions cdroot=/dev/sdg1

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000092000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000092000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007e481000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007e481000 - 000000007e594000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007e594000 - 000000007f216000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f216000 - 000000007f28b000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f28b000 - 000000007f344000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f344000 - 000000007f345000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f345000 - 000000007f348000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f348000 - 000000007f350000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f350000 - 000000007f379000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f379000 - 000000007f800000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000080000000 - 0000000090000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed40000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000480000000 (usable)

NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

DMI 2.7 present.

DMI: Supermicro X9SRE/X9SRE-3F/X9SRi/X9SRi-3F/X9SRE/X9SRE-3F/X9SRi/X9SRi-3F, BIOS 1.0a 03/06/2012

e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

No AGP bridge found

last_pfn = 0x480000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

MTRR default type: uncachable

MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

  00000-9FFFF write-back

  A0000-BFFFF uncachable

  C0000-FFFFF write-protect

MTRR variable ranges enabled:

  0 base 000000000000 mask 3FFC00000000 write-back

  1 base 000400000000 mask 3FFF80000000 write-back

  2 base 000080000000 mask 3FFF80000000 uncachable

  3 disabled

  4 disabled

  5 disabled

  6 disabled

  7 disabled

  8 disabled

  9 disabled

x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

e820 update range: 0000000080000000 - 0000000100000000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

last_pfn = 0x7e481 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

found SMP MP-table at [ffff8800000fd8c0] fd8c0

initial memory mapped : 0 - 20000000

Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000090000] 90000 size 8192

Using GB pages for direct mapping

init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-000000007e481000

 0000000000 - 0040000000 page 1G

 0040000000 - 007e400000 page 2M

 007e400000 - 007e481000 page 4k

kernel direct mapping tables up to 7e481000 @ 1fffd000-20000000

init_memory_mapping: 0000000100000000-0000000480000000

 0100000000 - 0480000000 page 1G

kernel direct mapping tables up to 480000000 @ 7e480000-7e481000

RAMDISK: 7de45000 - 7e480000

ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f0490 00024 (v02 SUPERM)

ACPI: XSDT 000000007f216078 0006C (v01                 00000001 AMI  00010013)

ACPI: FACP 000000007f21f668 000F4 (v04                 00000001 AMI  00010013)

ACPI: DSDT 000000007f216170 094F5 (v02                 00000000 INTL 20091112)

ACPI: FACS 000000007f34df80 00040

ACPI: APIC 000000007f21f760 00100 (v03 SUPERM SMCI--MB 00000001 AMI  00010013)

ACPI: PRAD 000000007f21f860 000BE (v02 PRADID  PRADTID 00000001 MSFT 04000000)

ACPI: HPET 000000007f21f920 00038 (v01 SUPERM SMCI--MB 00000001 AMI. 00000005)

ACPI: SPMI 000000007f21f958 00040 (v05 A M I   OEMSPMI 00000000 AMI. 00000000)

ACPI: SSDT 000000007f21f998 6B344 (v02  INTEL    CpuPm 00004000 INTL 20091112)

ACPI: MCFG 000000007f28ace0 0003C (v01 SUPERM SMCI--MB 00000001 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: DMAR 000000007f28ad20 000C4 (v01 A M I   OEMDMAR 00000001 INTL 00000001)

ACPI: BGRT 000000007f28ade8 00038 (v00 SUPERM SMCI--MB 00000001 AMI  00010013)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

 [ffffea0000000000-ffffea000fbfffff] PMD -> [ffff88046f600000-ffff88047d5fffff] on node 0

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

  DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

  Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00480000

Movable zone start PFN for each node

Early memory PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000010 -> 0x00000092

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0007e481

    0: 0x00100000 -> 0x00480000

On node 0 totalpages: 4187139

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 2 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 3912 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 498873 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 50176 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 3619840 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x04] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x06] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x08] lapic_id[0x08] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0a] lapic_id[0x0a] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x05] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x07] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x09] lapic_id[0x09] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0b] lapic_id[0x0b] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x04] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x06] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x08] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x0a] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x05] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x07] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x09] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x0b] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x00] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 0, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec01000] gsi_base[24])

IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec01000, GSI 24-47

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a701 base: 0xfed00000

SMP: Allowing 12 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

nr_irqs_gsi: 64

Allocating PCI resources starting at 90000000 (gap: 90000000:6ed1c000)

Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware

setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:64 nr_cpumask_bits:64 nr_cpu_ids:12 nr_node_ids:1

PERCPU: Embedded 26 pages/cpu @ffff88047fc00000 s74944 r8192 d23360 u131072

pcpu-alloc: s74944 r8192 d23360 u131072 alloc=1*2097152

pcpu-alloc: [0] 00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 10 11 -- -- -- -- 

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 4122625

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot slowusb initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo defaultOptions cdroot=/dev/sdg1

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 2097152 (order: 12, 16777216 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

xsave/xrstor: enabled xstate_bv 0x7, cntxt size 0x340

Checking aperture...

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 16411056k/18874368k available (4208k kernel code, 2125812k absent, 337500k reserved, 4326k data, 524k init)

Hierarchical RCU implementation.

NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:1184 16

Extended CMOS year: 2000

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

hpet clockevent registered

Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Detected 1999.929 MHz processor.

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3999.85 BogoMIPS (lpj=19999290)

pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

mce: CPU supports 18 MCE banks

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

using mwait in idle threads.

ACPI: Core revision 20120320

Switched APIC routing to physical flat.

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

CPU0: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2620 0 @ 2.00GHz stepping 07

Performance Events: PEBS fmt1+, 16-deep LBR, SandyBridge events, Intel PMU driver.

... version:                3

... bit width:              48

... generic registers:      4

... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

... max period:             000000007fffffff

... fixed-purpose events:   3

... event mask:             000000070000000f

Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 #2 #3 #4 #5 #6 #7 #8 #9 #10 #11 Ok.

Brought up 12 CPUs

Total of 12 processors activated (47998.29 BogoMIPS).

devtmpfs: initialized

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

dca service started, version 1.12.1

PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0x80000000-0x8fffffff] (base 0x80000000)

PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0x80000000-0x8fffffff] reserved in E820

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

ACPI: PRAD           (null) 000BE (v02 PRADID  PRADTID 00000001 MSFT 04000000)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: No dock devices found.

PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-fe])

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x03af]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x03b0-0x03df]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x80000000-0xfbffffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x480000000-0x3c0fffffffff]

PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x03af]

pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x03b0-0x03df]

pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x80000000-0xfbffffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x480000000-0x3c0fffffffff]

pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:3c00] type 00 class 0x060000

pci 0000:00:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:3c02] type 01 class 0x060400

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:01.1: [8086:3c03] type 01 class 0x060400

pci 0000:00:01.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:3c04] type 01 class 0x060400

pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:03.0: [8086:3c08] type 01 class 0x060400

pci 0000:00:03.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:03.2: [8086:3c0a] type 01 class 0x060400

pci 0000:00:03.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:04.0: [8086:3c20] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:00:04.0: reg 10: [mem 0x3c0ffff1c000-0x3c0ffff1ffff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:04.1: [8086:3c21] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:00:04.1: reg 10: [mem 0x3c0ffff18000-0x3c0ffff1bfff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:04.2: [8086:3c22] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:00:04.2: reg 10: [mem 0x3c0ffff14000-0x3c0ffff17fff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:04.3: [8086:3c23] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:00:04.3: reg 10: [mem 0x3c0ffff10000-0x3c0ffff13fff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:04.4: [8086:3c24] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:00:04.4: reg 10: [mem 0x3c0ffff0c000-0x3c0ffff0ffff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:04.5: [8086:3c25] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:00:04.5: reg 10: [mem 0x3c0ffff08000-0x3c0ffff0bfff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:04.6: [8086:3c26] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:00:04.6: reg 10: [mem 0x3c0ffff04000-0x3c0ffff07fff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:04.7: [8086:3c27] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:00:04.7: reg 10: [mem 0x3c0ffff00000-0x3c0ffff03fff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:05.0: [8086:3c28] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:00:05.2: [8086:3c2a] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:00:05.4: [8086:3c2c] type 00 class 0x080020

pci 0000:00:05.4: reg 10: [mem 0xfbb04000-0xfbb04fff]

pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:1d3a] type 00 class 0x078000

pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfed0e000-0xfed0e00f 64bit]

pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:16.1: [8086:1d3b] type 00 class 0x078000

pci 0000:00:16.1: reg 10: [mem 0xfed0f000-0xfed0f00f 64bit]

pci 0000:00:16.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:1d2d] type 00 class 0x0c0320

pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfbb02000-0xfbb023ff]

pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:1d26] type 00 class 0x0c0320

pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfbb01000-0xfbb013ff]

pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1e.0: [8086:244e] type 01 class 0x060401

pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:1d41] type 00 class 0x060100

pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:1d02] type 00 class 0x010601

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0xf050-0xf057]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0xf040-0xf043]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0xf030-0xf037]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0xf020-0xf023]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0xf000-0xf01f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [mem 0xfbb00000-0xfbb007ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:1d22] type 00 class 0x0c0500

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10: [mem 0x3c0ffff21000-0x3c0ffff210ff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x1180-0x119f]

pci 0000:00:1f.6: [8086:1d24] type 00 class 0x118000

pci 0000:00:1f.6: reg 10: [mem 0x3c0ffff20000-0x3c0ffff20fff 64bit]

pci 0000:01:00.0: [8086:1d74] type 01 class 0x060400

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfba00000-0xfba03fff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-03]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfba00000-0xfbafffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0x3c0fff000000-0x3c0fff8fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:02:08.0: [8086:1d3f] type 01 class 0x060400

pci 0000:02:08.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:01:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-03]

pci 0000:01:00.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci 0000:01:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x3c0fff000000-0x3c0fff8fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:03:00.0: [8086:1d68] type 00 class 0x010700

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0x3c0fff8f8000-0x3c0fff8fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0x3c0fff000000-0x3c0fff7fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 20: [io  0xe100-0xe1ff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 24: [io  0xe000-0xe0ff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 164: [mem 0x3c0fff800000-0x3c0fff807fff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:02:08.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:02:08.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci 0000:02:08.0:   bridge window [mem 0x3c0fff000000-0x3c0fff8fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:01.1: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

pci 0000:06:00.0: [8086:1521] type 00 class 0x020000

pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfb920000-0xfb93ffff]

pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xfb9c4000-0xfb9c7fff]

pci 0000:06:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 184: [mem 0xfb9a0000-0xfb9a3fff]

pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 190: [mem 0xfb980000-0xfb983fff]

pci 0000:06:00.1: [8086:1521] type 00 class 0x020000

pci 0000:06:00.1: reg 10: [mem 0xfb900000-0xfb91ffff]

pci 0000:06:00.1: reg 1c: [mem 0xfb9c0000-0xfb9c3fff]

pci 0000:06:00.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:06:00.1: reg 184: [mem 0xfb960000-0xfb963fff]

pci 0000:06:00.1: reg 190: [mem 0xfb940000-0xfb943fff]

pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI bridge to [bus 06-07]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfb900000-0xfb9fffff]

pci 0000:00:03.2: PCI bridge to [bus 08-08]

pci 0000:09:04.0: [102b:0532] type 00 class 0x030000

pci 0000:09:04.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfa000000-0xfaffffff pref]

pci 0000:09:04.0: reg 14: [mem 0xfb800000-0xfb803fff]

pci 0000:09:04.0: reg 18: [mem 0xfb000000-0xfb7fffff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 09-09] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfb000000-0xfb8fffff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfa000000-0xfaffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x03af] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x03b0-0x03df] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80000000-0xfbffffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x480000000-0x3c0fffffffff] (subtractive decode)

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR20._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.NPE2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.NPE1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.NPE1.BR2D._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.NPE1.BR2D.BR32._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.NPE3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.NPE7._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.NPE9._PRT]

 pci0000:00: Requesting ACPI _OSC control (0x1d)

 pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC control (0x11) granted

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [UNC0] (domain 0000 [bus ff])

PCI host bridge to bus 0000:ff

pci 0000:ff:08.0: [8086:3c80] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:08.3: [8086:3c83] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:08.4: [8086:3c84] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:09.0: [8086:3c90] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:09.3: [8086:3c93] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:09.4: [8086:3c94] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:0a.0: [8086:3cc0] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:0a.1: [8086:3cc1] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:0a.2: [8086:3cc2] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:0a.3: [8086:3cd0] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:0b.0: [8086:3ce0] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:0b.3: [8086:3ce3] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:0c.0: [8086:3ce8] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:0c.1: [8086:3ce8] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:0c.2: [8086:3ce8] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:0c.6: [8086:3cf4] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:0c.7: [8086:3cf6] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:0d.0: [8086:3ce8] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:0d.1: [8086:3ce8] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:0d.2: [8086:3ce8] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:0d.6: [8086:3cf5] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:0e.0: [8086:3ca0] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:0e.1: [8086:3c46] type 00 class 0x110100

pci 0000:ff:0f.0: [8086:3ca8] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:0f.1: [8086:3c71] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:0f.2: [8086:3caa] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:0f.3: [8086:3cab] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:0f.4: [8086:3cac] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:0f.5: [8086:3cad] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:0f.6: [8086:3cae] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:10.0: [8086:3cb0] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:10.1: [8086:3cb1] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:10.2: [8086:3cb2] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:10.3: [8086:3cb3] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:10.4: [8086:3cb4] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:10.5: [8086:3cb5] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:10.6: [8086:3cb6] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:10.7: [8086:3cb7] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:11.0: [8086:3cb8] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:13.0: [8086:3ce4] type 00 class 0x088000

pci 0000:ff:13.1: [8086:3c43] type 00 class 0x110100

pci 0000:ff:13.4: [8086:3ce6] type 00 class 0x110100

pci 0000:ff:13.5: [8086:3c44] type 00 class 0x110100

pci 0000:ff:13.6: [8086:3c45] type 00 class 0x088000

pci_bus 0000:ff: on NUMA node 0

 pci0000:ff: Requesting ACPI _OSC control (0x1d)

 pci0000:ff: ACPI _OSC request failed (AE_NOT_FOUND), returned control mask: 0x1d

ACPI _OSC control for PCIe not granted, disabling ASPM

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:09:04.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

vgaarb: loaded

vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:09:04.0

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

pci 0000:00:16.0: no compatible bridge window for [mem 0xfed0e000-0xfed0e00f 64bit]

pci 0000:00:16.1: no compatible bridge window for [mem 0xfed0f000-0xfed0f00f 64bit]

reserve RAM buffer: 0000000000092000 - 000000000009ffff 

reserve RAM buffer: 000000007e481000 - 000000007fffffff 

Switching to clocksource hpet

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp 00:00: [bus 00-fe]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x03af window]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7 window]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x03b0-0x03df window]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x80000000-0xfbffffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x480000000-0x3c0fffffffff window]

pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a08 PNP0a03 (active)

pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfc000000-0xfcffffff]

pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfd000000-0xfdffffff]

pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfe000000-0xfeafffff]

pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff]

pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed00400-0xfed3ffff]

pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfedfffff]

system 00:01: [mem 0xfc000000-0xfcffffff] has been reserved

system 00:01: [mem 0xfd000000-0xfdffffff] has been reserved

system 00:01: [mem 0xfe000000-0xfeafffff] has been reserved

system 00:01: [mem 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff] has been reserved

system 00:01: [mem 0xfed00400-0xfed3ffff] could not be reserved

system 00:01: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfedfffff] has been reserved

system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

pnp 00:02: [mem 0xfbffc000-0xfbffdfff]

system 00:02: [mem 0xfbffc000-0xfbffdfff] has been reserved

system 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:03: [dma 4]

pnp 00:03: [io  0x0000-0x000f]

pnp 00:03: [io  0x0081-0x0083]

pnp 00:03: [io  0x0087]

pnp 00:03: [io  0x0089-0x008b]

pnp 00:03: [io  0x008f]

pnp 00:03: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]

pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

pnp 00:04: [io  0x0070-0x0071]

pnp 00:04: [irq 8]

pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0061]

pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

pnp 00:06: [io  0x0010-0x001f]

pnp 00:06: [io  0x0022-0x003f]

pnp 00:06: [io  0x0044-0x005f]

pnp 00:06: [io  0x0062-0x0063]

pnp 00:06: [io  0x0065-0x006f]

pnp 00:06: [io  0x0072-0x007f]

pnp 00:06: [io  0x0080]

pnp 00:06: [io  0x0084-0x0086]

pnp 00:06: [io  0x0088]

pnp 00:06: [io  0x008c-0x008e]

pnp 00:06: [io  0x0090-0x009f]

pnp 00:06: [io  0x00a2-0x00bf]

pnp 00:06: [io  0x00e0-0x00ef]

pnp 00:06: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1]

pnp 00:06: [mem 0x00000400-0x000004ff]

system 00:06: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

system 00:06: [mem 0x00000400-0x000004ff] could not be reserved

system 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:07: [io  0x00f0-0x00ff]

pnp 00:07: [irq 13]

pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

pnp 00:08: [io  0x0000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

pnp 00:08: [io  0x0000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

pnp 00:08: [io  0x0a30-0x0a3f]

pnp 00:08: [io  0x0000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

system 00:08: [io  0x0a30-0x0a3f] has been reserved

system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:09: [io  0x0060]

pnp 00:09: [io  0x0064]

pnp 00:09: [irq 1]

pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 PNP030b (active)

pnp 00:0a: [irq 12]

pnp 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0f03 PNP0f13 (active)

pnp 00:0b: [io  0x03f8-0x03ff]

pnp 00:0b: [irq 4]

pnp 00:0b: [dma 0 disabled]

pnp 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

pnp 00:0c: [io  0x02f8-0x02ff]

pnp 00:0c: [irq 3]

pnp 00:0c: [dma 0 disabled]

pnp 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

pnp 00:0d: [io  0x0000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

pnp 00:0d: [io  0x0b00-0x0b7f]

pnp 00:0d: [io  0x0000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

pnp 00:0d: [io  0x0000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

pnp 00:0d: [io  0x0000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

system 00:0d: [io  0x0b00-0x0b7f] has been reserved

system 00:0d: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:0e: [io  0x03e8-0x03ef]

pnp 00:0e: [irq 10]

pnp 00:0e: [dma 0 disabled]

pnp 00:0e: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

pnp 00:0f: [io  0x0ca2]

pnp 00:0f: [io  0x0ca3]

pnp 00:0f: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs IPI0001 (active)

pnp 00:10: [io  0x0400-0x0453]

pnp 00:10: [io  0x0458-0x047f]

pnp 00:10: [io  0x1180-0x119f]

pnp 00:10: [io  0x0500-0x057f]

pnp 00:10: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff]

pnp 00:10: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfecfffff]

pnp 00:10: [mem 0xfed08000-0xfed08fff]

pnp 00:10: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

system 00:10: [io  0x0400-0x0453] has been reserved

system 00:10: [io  0x0458-0x047f] has been reserved

system 00:10: [io  0x1180-0x119f] has been reserved

system 00:10: [io  0x0500-0x057f] has been reserved

system 00:10: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

system 00:10: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfecfffff] could not be reserved

system 00:10: [mem 0xfed08000-0xfed08fff] has been reserved

system 00:10: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

system 00:10: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

pnp 00:11: [io  0x0454-0x0457]

system 00:11: [io  0x0454-0x0457] has been reserved

system 00:11: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:12: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff]

pnp 00:12: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

pnp 00:13: [bus ff]

pnp 00:13: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a03 (active)

pnp 00:14: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff]

system 00:14: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

system 00:14: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 21 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

pci 0000:00:16.0: BAR 0: assigned [mem 0x90000000-0x9000000f 64bit]

pci 0000:00:16.1: BAR 0: assigned [mem 0x90000010-0x9000001f 64bit]

pci 0000:02:08.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:02:08.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci 0000:02:08.0:   bridge window [mem 0x3c0fff000000-0x3c0fff8fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:01:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-03]

pci 0000:01:00.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci 0000:01:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x3c0fff000000-0x3c0fff8fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-03]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfba00000-0xfbafffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0x3c0fff000000-0x3c0fff8fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:01.1: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI bridge to [bus 06-07]

pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfb900000-0xfb9fffff]

pci 0000:00:03.2: PCI bridge to [bus 08-08]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 09-09]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfb000000-0xfb8fffff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfa000000-0xfaffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x03af]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [io  0x03b0-0x03df]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x80000000-0xfbffffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0x480000000-0x3c0fffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xfba00000-0xfbafffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0x3c0fff000000-0x3c0fff8fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0x3c0fff000000-0x3c0fff8fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0x3c0fff000000-0x3c0fff8fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 1 [mem 0xfb900000-0xfb9fffff]

pci_bus 0000:09: resource 1 [mem 0xfb000000-0xfb8fffff]

pci_bus 0000:09: resource 2 [mem 0xfa000000-0xfaffffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:09: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x03af]

pci_bus 0000:09: resource 5 [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:09: resource 6 [io  0x03b0-0x03df]

pci_bus 0000:09: resource 7 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:09: resource 8 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:09: resource 9 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:09: resource 10 [mem 0x80000000-0xfbffffff]

pci_bus 0000:09: resource 11 [mem 0x480000000-0x3c0fffffffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP: reno registered

UDP hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

UDP-Lite hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

pci 0000:09:04.0: Boot video device

PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

Freeing initrd memory: 6380k freed

PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

Placing 64MB software IO TLB between ffff880079e45000 - ffff88007de45000

software IO TLB at phys 0x79e45000 - 0x7de45000

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

NTFS driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/O].

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

msgmni has been set to 32065

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

ioapic: probe of 0000:00:05.4 failed with error -22

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS2 at I/O 0x3e8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0b: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0c: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:0e: ttyS2 at I/O 0x3e8 (irq = 10) is a 16550A

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=9

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xfa000000, mapped to 0xffffc90010180000, using 3072k, total 16384k

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ioatdma: Intel(R) QuickData Technology Driver 4.00

ioatdma 0000:00:04.0: irq 64 for MSI/MSI-X

ioatdma 0000:00:04.1: irq 65 for MSI/MSI-X

ioatdma 0000:00:04.2: irq 66 for MSI/MSI-X

ioatdma 0000:00:04.3: irq 67 for MSI/MSI-X

ioatdma 0000:00:04.4: irq 68 for MSI/MSI-X

ioatdma 0000:00:04.5: irq 69 for MSI/MSI-X

ioatdma 0000:00:04.6: irq 70 for MSI/MSI-X

ioatdma 0000:00:04.7: irq 71 for MSI/MSI-X

XENFS: not registering filesystem on non-xen platform

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

st: Version 20101219, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25 

Atheros(R) L2 Ethernet Driver - version 2.2.3

Copyright (c) 2007 Atheros Corporation.

jme: JMicron JMC2XX ethernet driver version 1.0.8

aoe: AoE v47 initialised.

i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

cpuidle: using governor ladder

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

usbhid: USB HID core driver

TCP: cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Registering the dns_resolver key type

Freeing unused kernel memory: 524k freed

Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 8192k

Freeing unused kernel memory: 1916k freed

Freeing unused kernel memory: 632k freed

libata version 3.00 loaded.

Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 1999.994 MHz.

Switching to clocksource tsc

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 72 for MSI/MSI-X

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 6 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo pio slum part ems apst 

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

scsi4 : ahci

scsi5 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbb00000 port 0xfbb00100 irq 72

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbb00000 port 0xfbb00180 irq 72

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbb00000 port 0xfbb00200 irq 72

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbb00000 port 0xfbb00280 irq 72

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbb00000 port 0xfbb00300 irq 72

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbb00000 port 0xfbb00380 irq 72

ata6: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata6.00: ATA-8: ST3000DM001-9YN166, CC4B, max UDMA/133

ata6.00: 5860533168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata3.00: ATA-8: ST3000DM001-9YN166, CC4B, max UDMA/133

ata3.00: 5860533168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-8: OCZ-VERTEX PLUS R2, 1.2, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 120817072 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      OCZ-VERTEX PLUS  1.2  PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 120817072 512-byte logical blocks: (61.8 GB/57.6 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

ata4.00: ATA-8: ST3000DM001-9YN166, CC4B, max UDMA/133

ata4.00: 5860533168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: unknown partition table

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata5: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-8: OCZ-VERTEX PLUS R2, 1.2, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 120817072 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      OCZ-VERTEX PLUS  1.2  PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

ata5.00: ATA-8: ST3000DM001-9YN166, CC4B, max UDMA/133

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 120817072 512-byte logical blocks: (61.8 GB/57.6 GiB)

ata5.00: 5860533168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3000DM001-9YN1 CC4B PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

 sdb: unknown partition table

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 5860533168 512-byte logical blocks: (3.00 TB/2.72 TiB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 4096-byte physical blocks

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3000DM001-9YN1 CC4B PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] 5860533168 512-byte logical blocks: (3.00 TB/2.72 TiB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] 4096-byte physical blocks

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3000DM001-9YN1 CC4B PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] 5860533168 512-byte logical blocks: (3.00 TB/2.72 TiB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] 4096-byte physical blocks

sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3000DM001-9YN1 CC4B PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] 5860533168 512-byte logical blocks: (3.00 TB/2.72 TiB)

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] 4096-byte physical blocks

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdd: unknown partition table

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

 sdf: unknown partition table

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI disk

 sdc: unknown partition table

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

 sde: unknown partition table

sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[28900]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.06.14-rc1 Fri. Jan. 6 17:00:00 PDT 2012

qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.04.00.03-k.

aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

mpt2sas version 12.100.00.00 loaded

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xfbb02000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.4.9-gentoo ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xfbb01000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.4.9-gentoo ehci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.22.0-ioctl (2011-10-19) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

usb 1-1.6: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=0557, idProduct=2221

usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-1.6: Product: Hermon USB hidmouse Device

usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: Winbond Electronics Corp

input: Winbond Electronics Corp Hermon USB hidmouse Device as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/input/input1

generic-usb 0003:0557:2221.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Winbond Electronics Corp Hermon USB hidmouse Device] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6/input0

input: Winbond Electronics Corp Hermon USB hidmouse Device as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.1/input/input2

generic-usb 0003:0557:2221.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [Winbond Electronics Corp Hermon USB hidmouse Device] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6/input1

usb 2-1.6: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

usb 2-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=0781, idProduct=5406

usb 2-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-1.6: Product: U3 Cruzer Micro

usb 2-1.6: Manufacturer: SanDisk Corporation

usb 2-1.6: SerialNumber: 0000161A5272680D

scsi6 : usb-storage 2-1.6:1.0

raid6: int64x1   2139 MB/s

raid6: int64x2   2096 MB/s

raid6: int64x4   1932 MB/s

raid6: int64x8   1523 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    5378 MB/s

scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SanDisk  U3 Cruzer Micro  2.21 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] 2006673 512-byte logical blocks: (1.02 GB/979 MiB)

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Write Protect is off

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] No Caching mode page present

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] No Caching mode page present

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdg: sdg1

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] No Caching mode page present

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Attached SCSI removable disk

raid6: sse2x2    6633 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4    7651 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (7651 MB/s)

async_tx: api initialized (async)

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

   generic_sse:  8916.800 MB/sec

xor: using function: generic_sse (8916.800 MB/sec)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

Btrfs loaded

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

fuse init (API version 7.18)

e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

udevd[18401]: starting version 171

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input3

ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input4

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

igb: Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Network Driver - version 3.2.10-k

igb: Copyright (c) 2007-2012 Intel Corporation.

igb 0000:06:00.0: irq 73 for MSI/MSI-X

igb 0000:06:00.0: irq 74 for MSI/MSI-X

igb 0000:06:00.0: irq 75 for MSI/MSI-X

igb 0000:06:00.0: irq 76 for MSI/MSI-X

igb 0000:06:00.0: irq 77 for MSI/MSI-X

igb 0000:06:00.0: irq 78 for MSI/MSI-X

igb 0000:06:00.0: irq 79 for MSI/MSI-X

igb 0000:06:00.0: irq 80 for MSI/MSI-X

igb 0000:06:00.0: irq 81 for MSI/MSI-X

ACPI: Requesting acpi_cpufreq

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

igb 0000:06:00.0: DCA enabled

igb 0000:06:00.0: Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Network Connection

igb 0000:06:00.0: eth0: (PCIe:5.0Gb/s:Width x4) 00:25:90:7d:9d:b2

igb 0000:06:00.0: eth0: PBA No: FFFFFF-0FF

igb 0000:06:00.0: Using MSI-X interrupts. 8 rx queue(s), 8 tx queue(s)

igb 0000:06:00.1: irq 82 for MSI/MSI-X

igb 0000:06:00.1: irq 83 for MSI/MSI-X

igb 0000:06:00.1: irq 84 for MSI/MSI-X

igb 0000:06:00.1: irq 85 for MSI/MSI-X

igb 0000:06:00.1: irq 86 for MSI/MSI-X

igb 0000:06:00.1: irq 87 for MSI/MSI-X

igb 0000:06:00.1: irq 88 for MSI/MSI-X

igb 0000:06:00.1: irq 89 for MSI/MSI-X

igb 0000:06:00.1: irq 90 for MSI/MSI-X

igb 0000:06:00.1: DCA enabled

igb 0000:06:00.1: Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Network Connection

igb 0000:06:00.1: eth1: (PCIe:5.0Gb/s:Width x4) 00:25:90:7d:9d:b3

igb 0000:06:00.1: eth1: PBA No: FFFFFF-0FF

igb 0000:06:00.1: Using MSI-X interrupts. 8 rx queue(s), 8 tx queue(s)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12b

warning: process `hwsetup' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 1.23.

igb: eth1 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

```

To make matters worse, all the HDDs are the same model and plugged into the same type of port so I don't have a way to distinguish which ones are being recognized and which are not.

I've tried reseating all the cables but it didn't seem to help.

So what I am looking for is a way to determine if this is a hardware problem, and if so, which physical drives are having the problem. If there is a way I can get the motherboard port number for the ones that are working, that would surely help, but dmesg only seems to number devices in the order they are detected.Last edited by Zolcos on Tue Nov 06, 2012 5:10 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Zolcos,

Please post your lspci output.

I suspect your AHCI SATA ports are set to the crippled IDE mode in the BIOS.

This often disables some ports entirely and those that do operate, operate at less the normal speed.

IDE mode is provided for Windows users to use once only, to install the AHCI driver.

----------

## Zolcos

Here is the lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 DMI2 (rev 07)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 IIO PCI Express Root Port 1a (rev 07)

00:01.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 IIO PCI Express Root Port 1b (rev 07)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 IIO PCI Express Root Port 2a (rev 07)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 IIO PCI Express Root Port 3a in PCI Express Mode (rev 07)

00:03.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 IIO PCI Express Root Port 3c (rev 07)

00:04.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 DMA Channel 0 (rev 07)

00:04.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 DMA Channel 1 (rev 07)

00:04.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 DMA Channel 2 (rev 07)

00:04.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 DMA Channel 3 (rev 07)

00:04.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 DMA Channel 4 (rev 07)

00:04.5 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 DMA Channel 5 (rev 07)

00:04.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 DMA Channel 6 (rev 07)

00:04.7 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 DMA Channel 7 (rev 07)

00:05.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Address Map, VTd_Misc, System Management (rev 07)

00:05.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Control Status and Global Errors (rev 07)

00:05.4 PIC: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 I/O APIC (rev 07)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset MEI Controller #1 (rev 05)

00:16.1 Communication controller: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset MEI Controller #2 (rev 05)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 06)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 06)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev a6)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset LPC Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset 6-Port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset SMBus Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset Thermal Management Controller (rev 06)

01:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C608/C606/X79 series chipset PCI Express Upstream Port (rev 06)

02:08.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C608/C606/X79 series chipset PCI Express Virtual Switch Port (rev 06)

03:00.0 Serial Attached SCSI controller: Intel Corporation C606 chipset Dual 4-Port SATA/SAS Storage Control Unit (rev 06)

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation I350 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 01)

06:00.1 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation I350 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 01)

09:04.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd. MGA G200eW WPCM450 (rev 0a)

ff:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 QPI Link 0 (rev 07)

ff:08.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 QPI Link Reut 0 (rev 07)

ff:08.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 QPI Link Reut 0 (rev 07)

ff:09.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 QPI Link 1 (rev 07)

ff:09.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 QPI Link Reut 1 (rev 07)

ff:09.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 QPI Link Reut 1 (rev 07)

ff:0a.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Power Control Unit 0 (rev 07)

ff:0a.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Power Control Unit 1 (rev 07)

ff:0a.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Power Control Unit 2 (rev 07)

ff:0a.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Power Control Unit 3 (rev 07)

ff:0b.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Interrupt Control Registers (rev 07)

ff:0b.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Semaphore and Scratchpad Configuration Registers (rev 07)

ff:0c.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Unicast Register 0 (rev 07)

ff:0c.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Unicast Register 0 (rev 07)

ff:0c.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Unicast Register 0 (rev 07)

ff:0c.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller System Address Decoder 0 (rev 07)

ff:0c.7 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 System Address Decoder (rev 07)

ff:0d.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Unicast Register 0 (rev 07)

ff:0d.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Unicast Register 0 (rev 07)

ff:0d.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Unicast Register 0 (rev 07)

ff:0d.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller System Address Decoder 1 (rev 07)

ff:0e.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Processor Home Agent (rev 07)

ff:0e.1 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Processor Home Agent Performance Monitoring (rev 07)

ff:0f.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Registers (rev 07)

ff:0f.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller RAS Registers (rev 07)

ff:0f.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder 0 (rev 07)

ff:0f.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder 1 (rev 07)

ff:0f.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder 2 (rev 07)

ff:0f.5 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder 3 (rev 07)

ff:0f.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder 4 (rev 07)

ff:10.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 0 (rev 07)

ff:10.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 1 (rev 07)

ff:10.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller ERROR Registers 0 (rev 07)

ff:10.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller ERROR Registers 1 (rev 07)

ff:10.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 2 (rev 07)

ff:10.5 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 3 (rev 07)

ff:10.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller ERROR Registers 2 (rev 07)

ff:10.7 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller ERROR Registers 3 (rev 07)

ff:11.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 DDRIO (rev 07)

ff:13.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 R2PCIe (rev 07)

ff:13.1 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Ring to PCI Express Performance Monitor (rev 07)

ff:13.4 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 QuickPath Interconnect Agent Ring Registers (rev 07)

ff:13.5 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Ring to QuickPath Interconnect Link 0 Performance Monitor (rev 07)

ff:13.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Ring to QuickPath Interconnect Link 1 Performance Monitor (rev 07)

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Zolcos,

Boot from the USB stick then run 

```
zgrep CONFIG_SCSI_ISCI /proc/config.gz

zgrep SCSI_MULTI_LUN /proc/config.gz
```

The first one needs to be =m or =y and I think it is as some of your drives are detected.

The latter needs to be =y

If you don't get those answers, try another boot disk as nothing from the boot system goes into your install.

----------

## Zolcos

Here's what I get:

livecd var # zgrep CONFIG_SCSI_ISCI /proc/config.gz

```
# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCI is not set
```

livecd var # zgrep SCSI_MULTI_LUN /proc/config.gz

```
# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y
```

The media I'm using is one I created using this guide http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/liveusb.xml

based on the iso install-amd64-minimal-20121013.

Later when I have more time I'll work backwards from 20121013 till I find one that works.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Zolcos,

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCI is the kernel symbol to include the driver for your

```
03:00.0 Serial Attached SCSI controller: Intel Corporation C606 chipset Dual 4-Port SATA/SAS Storage Control Unit (rev 06) 
```

Does it matter that you cannot see all the drives at this stage?

Are you really going to spread your install across 10 drives?

I guess you will install the system to the SSDs, then use the other 8 drives for data?

You can still do that as the other drives will be seen once you boot your own correctly configured kernel.

You can actually install Gentoo from any liveCD that gives you a root shell as none of the liveCD ends up in your install.

----------

## Zolcos

I was surprised at your answer until I took a closer look at my motherboard manual and discovered that the physical arrangement of sata ports does not correspond to the controller that each port is on, despite the number of ports in each group suggesting that it does   :Embarassed:  Because of this I was convinced the problem wasn't just a missing driver and was something that would persist in the installed system. I can do the install without having them all. Thanks for your help.

To answer your question, the idea was that the 8 HDDs would be a RAID 6. I planned on installing the system to the SSDs except for /var,  /tmp, and /usr/portage as recommended by the gentoo-wiki. Those would go on the RAID.

But I can make the array with 4 disks and use "mdadm --grow" after booting my own kernel.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Zolcos,

Be careful with a separate /var  It needs to be mounted before udev starts.

That means you need an initrd, or  either SteveLs scripts or the udev fork to avoid an initrd.

I would put /var on the SSDs until the kernel is up and running, then put the 8 'spinnies' in their final resting places, make the raid6 and move /var.

If you are worried about SSD life, its not all the world to do a single drive install, using one of the spinnies then move it around afte you can see all of your hardware.

This has the advantage that you create the raid6 with a missing drive, test and add the drive used for the single drive install to the raid to bring it up to strength.

You get to practice HDD replacement for free.

Four of your drives are attached to the Intel SATA controller just now.  I'm not sure how the data content will take to being moved to your C606 chip set.

Is it JBOD is is it a real hardware raid card?

----------

## Zolcos

The 8 port SAS controller that needs the driver is just another onboard storage host, I don't think it provides any raid capability. The 6 sata ports that are recognized do have intel 'fakeraid' though.

When you say I'd need an initrd, that's only if I were to take the route of having all drives visible during the install, right? Whereas I wouldn't need an initrd if I took the suggestion of putting everything on the SSD and moving it after booting the new kernel?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Zolcos,

udev expects to find /var and /usr mounted when it starts as it tries to use their content.

udev is started in the sysinit runlevel, well before the content of /etc/fstab has been processed.

To move /var or /usr off of the root filesystem (you mentioned /var) you need to mount them before the system reaches the sysinit runlevel, or you need a udev that tolerates /usr and/or /var not being mounted. 

The initrd/initramfs is what the liveCD uses to accomplish this and is the usual way.

There are also some patched init scripts on the forums.  A fork of udev also described on the forums.

I've wimped out as I use LVM and/or kernel raid most places, so I have an initrd anyway as I need to start the raid and lvm before I can mount root.

That means I have not yet tried the two alternatives.

With a separate /var, you need to choose one of the three options above.

----------

## Zolcos

Interesting. It had been a while since I updated and I hadn't seen the news about udev. Quite the controversy...

I replaced udev with mdev and was able to complete the install and boot my own kernel. Now /boot and / are on raid1s and I have a separate /var on a raid6 without an initramfs, and everything seems to be fine, there are even no warnings during the boot process.

Except now those last 4 drives are still not visible. I made sure to include the driver for the SAS controller when configuring the kernel -- it's listed under "SCSI low-level drivers" as "Intel C600 Series Chipset SAS Controller" and is built-in, not a module. In /dev the sd* devices still only go up to sdf. However, I do see 2 devices /dev/sas_host0 and /dev/sas_host1 but I'm not sure how to use them.

I tried the zgrep commands you mentioned earlier and both of them returned =y which sounds like a good sign.

Could it be an mdev config problem?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Zolcos,

The driver has done its thing and delivered the /dev/sas_host0 and /dev/sas_host1 nodes.

I don't know what happens next.

Check dmesg, this page says your C600 driver needs firmware.

Did the firmware load?

If the device driver is built into the kernel, so must the firmware be built in.

If the driver is a module, the firmware needs to be in /lib/firmware/...

What drivers actually do when required firmware is missing varies but they all don't work.

----------

## marvel79

Funny, I have exactly the same issue and this is the only topic about it I could find. Same hardware, same kernel module.

It can find all of my 10 drives when I boot from the install minimal livecd, but as soon as I boot my own kernel the drives are gone and I have only 6 drives left and my SSD.

The firmware is nowhere to be found so I copied it from the livecd, compiled it into the kernel but still no go.

There's a similar topic here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-950280-start-0.html. With the suggestions posted there I added:

```

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y 

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL is not set 

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="isci/isci_firmware.bin" 

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware/" 

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

```

to my .config. However, the firmware directory had nog isci folder, it was missing so I copied it from the livecd.

No errors during built but still no visible drives.

----------

## mir3x

All firmware is in package linux-firmware.

----------

